
Yahoo Open-Sources MySQL Performance Analyzer - shintzy
https://github.com/yahoo/mysql_perf_analyzer
======
Oras
How about adding "How-To" install and some screenshots?

~~~
jameskozart
i second that

------
fletchowns
What does the output look like? What exactly is it analyzing?

------
zzzeek
ten points of OSS cred to the first person to download this thing, post some
screenshots, so we have the slightest idea if we need to care.

------
late2part
I haven't used this but I'm excited to see how it helps to analyze
performance. We need more tools there, even the simple slow queries reports
are good. I hope this helps.

------
nodesocket
No screenshots, no example output. I just can't get excited without some
visualization candy. The final rub, Java is such a nightmare to deploy.

~~~
mavroprovato
What about sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre?

~~~
falcolas
The Java packaging is only the first of your nightmares to work through with
Java. Troubleshooting problems with OSS tools is a veritable nightmare.

~~~
cortesoft
Wait.. Troubleshooting all OSS tools are a nightmare? You find it easier to
troubleshoot non-OSS tools? I find the opposite is true, since you can't look
at the code and even see what the software is trying to do with non-OSS tools.

------
snissn
Can anyone provide a sound argument for choosing MySQL over Postgres?

~~~
threeseed
1\. It's far more popular so easier to find solutions to problems.

2\. Used by very popular websites e.g. Twitter, Facebook, Yahoo so you get
projects like [http://webscalesql.org](http://webscalesql.org) to utilise.

3\. More options for client side tooling although debatable whether these are
better than generic options.

4\. MySQL Cluster is a more cohesive solution for clustering.

5\. The most likely reason: you have bought something that needs it.

Obviously PostgreSQL has plenty of reasons for choosing it over MySQL.

~~~
brusch64
For me the biggest reason not to change to PostgreSQL was the sad state of
pgAdmin. In my opinion it doesn't hold a candle against the MySQL Workbench or
the old MySQL tools.

Sure there are commercial options available, but it is really nice to have
some good free or open source tools for a database.

Other than that PostgreSQL looks like a nice database, but I didn't find the
"killer" argument to change to it. All the nice SQL syntax changes don't mean
too much to me, because I am mostly using an ORM to access the database.

Another thing which isn't working as well on PostgreSQL is master - master
clustering. All the solutions I found for PostgreSQL looked inferior to Galera
(which has its own pitfalls). On the other hand I think it is far better to
have one / two beefy servers than having a cluster of master databases.

~~~
lauriswtf
pgAdmin is a disaster, and honestly all the tooling around PostgreSQL is not
in the best shape. I am currently working on a new cross-platform database
admin for PostgreSQL and MySQL - Datazenit[0]. It tries to solve a lot of
problems other DB tools have and provides a nice UI on top of it. If you are
interested, check it out.

[0] - [https://datazenit.com](https://datazenit.com)

~~~
rushabh
Looks neat, why not open it up for the community? Your site design just begs
for a "Fork Me on GitHub" link.

------
sciurus
I wonder how this compares to
[https://github.com/box/Anemometer](https://github.com/box/Anemometer)

------
sciurus
Looks like Yahoo presented this at the Percona conference last month.

[https://www.percona.com/live/mysql-
conference-2015/sessions/...](https://www.percona.com/live/mysql-
conference-2015/sessions/yahoo-mysql-performance-analyzer)

------
elipoz
There is 0 information about the tool. Couldn't even find any slides or
recording from the Percona conf. What exactly is it analyzing? How can I
determine if it is even useful?

------
est
> MySQL Performance Analyzer is a Java Maven project. JDK and Maven 3.0 or
> later are required to build it.

------
toomuchtodo
Relies on Linux SNMPD for OS level data, so won't work with AWS RDS :(

~~~
verelo
The number of times i get excited about a tool then realize it wont work on
RDS. I made a comment about Aurora above (i really don't work for Amazon i
promise!), while I'm truly excited about this tool, i'm also fearful that
it'll have even more compatibility issue than MySQL RDS instances do. If it
was not for some of the monitoring tools we've got setup (in particular New
Relic) I would really find day to day insights frustrating to gather.

